# how do you get bicep peaks like Scott Steiner (WWE) or Scotty the Body?



## cheesegrater (Jan 21, 2003)

*how do you get bicep peaks like Scott Steiner (WWE) Or Scotty the Body?*

is it all genetic or are there specific exercises?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 22, 2003)

Well you want guns like his your going to need to suppliment correctly.  Do you have $10,000k lying around for Steroids?  Also genetics do come into play in regards to the actual shape of a persons biceps.  It all depends upon where on the arm the biceps attach to the bone.  Same goes for calves.  Some people have high calves and others have fuller calves that run from just below the knee all the way to the ankle,  A hich calf attaches higher up from the ankle.  No matter how much juice you take or how hard you train them  you just aint going to go from a high calf to a longer calf.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 22, 2003)

Triceps are about 2/3 of the arm, muscle shape is basically genetic. For more peak you can try to do things like hammer curls (heavy), which hit a muscle which helps push up the bicep a little. I also like bent over concentration curls as a finisher which seem to have some affect, why that is I'm not completely sure but it does.

Basically though its genetic, shape is what it is.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2003)

the shape of a muscle is genetic, there are no specific exercises that will "build" a peak on your bicep, you either have the ability to build one or you don't.

a good example is Arnold, he had a superior bicep peak, especially his right arm, which is genetic.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 22, 2003)

What the Mudge and fire said


----------



## Lightman009 (Jan 22, 2003)

You need:
1. ROIDS
2. ROIDS
3. ROIDS


----------



## Mudge (Jan 22, 2003)

You can still maximize benefits by making sure you have a balanced routine to train all of the arm, but thats all you can really do.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 22, 2003)

Guys! C'mon, we're forgetting another GREAT possibility here!  Everyone has overlooked it!!!!  


IMPLANTS!!!!!


----------



## Snatch518 (Jan 22, 2003)

Since your on the topic of Steiner, sure his body is amazing but I think it's disgusting... too freakish.  Triple H has a much better body, especially chest, great symetry, better rounded muscles, more V-shaped.


----------



## cheesegrater (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Snatch518 *_
> Since your on the topic of Steiner, sure his body is amazing but I think it's disgusting... too freakish.  Triple H has a much better body, especially chest, great symetry, better rounded muscles, more V-shaped.



there's only one Freakzilla


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> You need:
> 1. ROIDS
> 2. ROIDS
> 3. ROIDS



no steroid can alter your genetics though.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 23, 2003)

Like I said, IMPLANTS!


----------



## Blieb (Jan 23, 2003)

clay!


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

Anyone else thinkin' synthol?   

And why the fuq would you want those arms?    I wouldn't if I could.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2003)

It seem like it would be really uncomfortable to wrestle with a glob of synthol in your arm.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 23, 2003)

Na, I think they're 100% roid grown, he was a wrestler for a long time and he didn't go from no arms to Freakzilla over night. 

The shape is genetic.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

There is no "glob" (only inflames the muscle tissue...'less you go w/ too much, but unlikely). It would be like having a mild infection and I've done worse than wrestle w/ that condition and made it ok.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 23, 2003)

I think he's been doing a bit of Pump & Pose myself, yes.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 23, 2003)

Hey TCD


----------



## Robboe (Jan 23, 2003)

Yo.


----------



## Wolfpack22 (Jan 23, 2003)

Steiner has always been big, but he has never been so ripped and cut up like he is now.  He doesn't even look like the same guy from 12 years ago or so.   He's defnitely hit the roids hard in the last 6 years or so.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

past 6 only?   you sure, bud?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2003)

What about Triple H.  I remember him as Hunter Hearst Helmsly.  He used to be so small.  He had to weigh about 175lbs.  Look at him now.  He is huge.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2003)

yeah, I think Triple H has been doing some serious juicing this past year.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

Look @ him now... There is some dbol susp and assorted tests me thinks


----------



## Robboe (Jan 24, 2003)

HHH's eyebrows/forehead now hang over his eyes from all the frowning he does.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 26, 2003)

I think Steiners chest looks too small from a front view compared to everything else.


----------



## Lightman009 (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah his arms make his chest look pretty wack. I guess he didnt get the genes for a good chest, maybe he should inject his pecs as well.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 26, 2003)

I just think his arms are too big for everything else. Not simetrical. He has a big chest it's just that his arms overpower it.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh come on, HHH is all natural! He's just hardcore, you are all jealous.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 26, 2003)

Agrees with Mudge. I'm actually wearing a HHH shirt right now. He is the man.  I'm not fond of his current story line they provided him.  I prefer him the badazz.  For awhile now the only way he can win a match is if Flair gets involved.  I was surprised at the PPV when he actually and fairly beat HBK. They are making him a candy azz.  I like his character better the old way.  Just mean tuff and bad.


----------



## Lightman009 (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Oh come on, HHH is all natural! He's just hardcore, you are all jealous.


We're not talking about Triple H.

But I still think Triple H doesn't juice, and if he did, its not as bad as Pro Bodybuilders.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> We're not talking about Triple H.



He has been mentioned, you must have passed over those posts.

Pro Bodybuilders do way more than most anyone would even dream of doing, but that is where its at nowdays, things naturally progress to that level in anything competitive.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> We're not talking about Triple H.
> 
> But I still think Triple H doesn't juice, and if he did, its not as bad as Pro Bodybuilders.



On the contrary, we were speaking of HHH and Scott Steiner. Read back a bit big guy.  As for steroids, HHH is a user.  If you follow wrestling at all you would have seen a drastic change in his appearance over the past 2 to 2 1/2 years.  Take it from an Ex-steroid user and abuser.  Besides that,, when I did use it years ago, I supplied some pro wrestlers so I do have a little insight on this matter.  And if anyone is curious, your out of luck, I won't mention names.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 27, 2003)

Nor would I as firestorm.  I wouldn't pry.  It's a confetentiality issue.  Plus, not knowing adds to the mystery!


----------



## cornfed (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I think Steiners chest looks too small from a front view compared to everything else.


saw a pic from 2yrs ago and he looked more proportional... but his bf% was higher too


----------



## Lightman009 (Jan 27, 2003)

I do follow wrestling pretty closely and the only big difference I saw was when he first entered the WWF to now, but over the last two years he has appeared the same to me. After coming off his injury he was a little more cut, but otherwise pretty much the same. But I understand that he probably used, because he is so massive.


----------



## Lightman009 (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Take it from an Ex-steroid user and abuser.  Besides that,, when I did use it years ago, I supplied some pro wrestlers so I do have a little insight on this matter.  And if anyone is curious, your out of luck, I won't mention names.



So why did you stop taking roids? And you sold to WWE superstars?


----------



## gopro (Jan 27, 2003)

SYNTHOL


----------



## cornfed (Jan 27, 2003)

See!!! that's what I said


----------



## gopro (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> See!!! that's what I said



I hate to say this but...great minds think alike...


----------



## cornfed (Jan 27, 2003)

But what about us?  











I CANNOT believe that you said that LOL


----------



## gopro (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*

Niether can I!*_


----------



## cornfed (Jan 27, 2003)

Hell in a handbasket... Hell in a handbasket...


----------



## ZECH (Jan 27, 2003)

your starting to repeat yourself!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> So why did you stop taking roids? And you sold to WWE superstars?



Now talking about me is an open book and you can ask anything you wish. So I will answer your question with all honesty.
The easy question 1st:  DID I SELL TO WWE wrestlers.
Answer:  Yes.  I sold to WWE and the old NWA federation which became the WCW.  To pinpoint the timeframe: Prominent members of the NWA were:  Lex Lugar, Sting, Rick Flair, Arn Anderson, Chris Benoit. and my favorite tag team the Road Warriors (whom I was very good friends with).  It was between the years, 1983 and 1988 that I delt with supplying some of them.  (I am not saying I supplied any of the above persons. I'm just named guys in the NWO because alot of people may not remember that federation.

Why did I stop steroids:
A:  Because I was not a Steroid user, I was a Steroid Abuser.  The stacks of drugs I used was enormous to say the least.  They had a very bad effect on my personality.  I had very bad cases of Roid Rage for example.  I was mean and very nasty to say the least.  On the physical aspect of my usage,  I remember every time I went PEE, it felt like I was pissing napalm.  I used to dread going to the bathroom it hurt so bad.  I had periods of very bad acne on my back but luckily a doctor hooked me up for that side effect with medication of some sort which cleared it up.  On the Legal aspect: During that time frame I used to instruct Martial Arts to the FBI Special Agents (Organized Crime Unit)  from the Newark, NJ  Field Office and several New Jersey State Police Barracks including several other Local Law enforcement agencies(City and Township).  Steroids became a Federal offense during that time and I was advised to give them up partially for that reason. As did every cop I knew on juice at the time.  I also saw some bad things happen to a few friends of mine.  One guy needed surgery on his ass to remove some huge infection or something like that. He had a huge mass of meat taken off his butt. (nasty), Another friend when he came off the stuff went so far into depression that he almost committed suicide.   I myself would have serious bouts with depression when I came off a cycle.
In short I weighed all the positives and all the negatives.   In short I concluded that I didn't need them anymore,  my goals were never to compete at a professional level so why was I taking them?   My reasons for taking them were all ego related.  I loved being able to incline bench over 400 for reps and around 500 for reps.  I loved the attention I received when I got on the squat bar or anything that I pushed tremendous amounts of weight.   I loved the looks I received from strangers ouside the bodybuilding community and the "ewwwww your gross" comments from some females.  I ate all that shit up but it wasn't worth dying over.  And to be honest, when I was at my biggest 270 with a 33 inch waist and ripped, I didn't feel very good.  
I went natural in 1990 a few months prior to getting married.  I feel better now at 40 years old then I did then.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 27, 2003)

way to go Fire.  I'm glad you figured out who you really were and that you're a healthy and still strong man!


----------



## Mudge (Jan 27, 2003)

You were a big shit 

Estrogen levels when coming off, some people get moody yep (aka clomid blues if not coming off cold turkey).

I remember an article from an abuser, some years ago (probably around 90-92?), had yellow eyes and jaundice start to show up, but was nowhere near your size, interesting read though.

I still of course believe there is such a thing as safe useage, and anyone very strong or large is SUSPECT. For those not schooled in roids there is only ignorance, not that it matters, but there is a reality out there, people use.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 27, 2003)

Thanks Freeman for your words bro.
I agree Mudge, I believe "most" things are safe in moderation, alcohol for example.  I did use those coming off drugs but when your really juicing HEAVY, it isn't a wonder drug although it helps and probably helps alot if you using in moderation.  The problem I see with steroids is this.  When we train, we always keep striving to be bigger and stronger.  Who do you know ever got to a max weight such as 315 on the bench and said,, ok that's good I got 315 so now I can coast for the rest of my life. or,, ok I got my arms to 19 thats kewel, I'll only train to maintain for now on.  I'm sure there are people out there that feel that way and that is great but most of us want more.  We keep changing our goals as we reach them.  Yea I got 315 I rock now I'm gonna go for 350.  That is the majorities phylosophy including mine and that is awesome and the way I believe it should be.   Well the steroid thing goes the same way, they go hand in hand.  your bench goes up your size and so does the dosages over time.  I didn't just say one day ok i'm going to do steroids and load 2 syringes a day and shoot em and a handfull of pills.  Hell no I started slow and over time increased little by little.  Going from the testoserones etc for size and then spring changing to the cutting drugs and diuretics.  It was a vicious cycle.  I'm not here preaching to everyone what to do or what not to do, I'm just telling you one individuals experiences with them.  My experiences.  If I were to give any advice on the subject I can give it in one sentence:  I do not condone the use of steroids BUT if you are going to do them, treat them as you do your workout and diet; approach it with common sense and use them smartly.  You have but one body and you can't replace it if you break it.  (ok that was more then one sentence,, I lied)


----------



## Lightman009 (Jan 27, 2003)

Cool man, thanks for sharing. Ive always wanted to hear personal experiences with roids. Its pretty damn interesting.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 27, 2003)

Your welcome Light.  Anytime.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 27, 2003)

Yep, and so true. I'm still weary of the always on type cycles, but there are regular users (non competitors) doing it, and I'm finding lightweight people doing 16 week cycles, not that I'm huge either but I find it a little disturbing that people seem to be relying on the drugs and not the remainder of the routine.

Then thier logs, are "well I didn't work out all this week, but I gained 3 pounds anyway", next week "well I went to the gym 3 days this week, but haven't had time to eat right and I lost 2 pounds..." and thats no lie.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 27, 2003)

yea its ashame that these kids get those drugs and have no clue how to use them correctly.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 27, 2003)

It seems like alot of people are convinced they are somehow different, can stay on longer, stay off less, and need more than other people to make gains. As for the excuses with shitty cycles ending up in 10 pounds gained, there is no excuse for that.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> What about Triple H.  I remember him as Hunter Hearst Helmsly.  He used to be so small.  He had to weigh about 175lbs.  Look at him now.  He is huge.


i remember hunter hearst helmsley, wasn't that when he'd come out being all preppy and rich? he was way smaller then you're right.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 31, 2003)

oh well...he looks good now, even if he does juice.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2003)

Yup that he does Freeman,, thus I wear his shirt with honor.  hahahaha


----------



## Lightman009 (Feb 2, 2003)

The funny thing about Triple H is that he said before he got into wrestling that he was a bodybuilder and weighed 280 and had to slim down to 240 to wrestle because he couldnt move around the ring. Now hes at 272 again, he claims he knows his body that well that he can pretty much gain or lose anytime he wants. What do you guys thinK?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2003)

I agree with him. I believe he can.  All the pro bodybuilders do it routinly.  It's all about your diet and "cycle".


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2003)

> The funny thing about Triple H is that he said before he got into wrestling that he was a bodybuilder and weighed 280 and had to slim down to 240 to wrestle because he couldnt move around the ring. Now hes at 272 again, he claims he knows his body that well that he can pretty much gain or lose anytime he wants. What do you guys thinK?



I don't believe that at all.  When he started out as Hunter Hearst Helmsly he had to have weighed about 175-180lbs.  The guy was skinny as a rail.  There is no way he was 240lbs.

I am going to try and find an old picture.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2003)

kewel Pfunk I'd like to see.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2003)

http://www.geocities.com/jfjwrestling/thumbs/pics/hunter01.jpg 

http://www.geocities.com/jfjwrestling/thumbs/pics/hunter11.jpg 

http://www.geocities.com/jfjwrestling/thumbs/pics/hunter04.jpg 

Okay here are some pics of Triple H during his younger years.
All the stats that I could find listed him at 246lbs.  Looking at him now I know that he was definelty not 175-180lbs. (I forgot to take into consideration that he is one tall MF).

But he has definetly come a long way phsyique wise.  The first two pics he looks small.   More like I remembered him.  In the third pic he looks pretty fat.  If he dropped down from 280 to 245 for the WWF he must have been a fat 280!


----------



## Lightman009 (Feb 2, 2003)

bad links.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2003)

shiat.  how the f**k?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2003)

Yea he was pretty bloated in the face in one of those pics.  Small in others and bigger in yet other pics.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2003)

I just went to the home page and clicked on his names and then his pictures.


----------



## Lightman009 (Feb 2, 2003)

Damn he was pretty average looking......This doesnt look good for my case that he didn't juice.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2003)

Don't sweat it Light,, it really doesn't matter one way or the other.  I don't past judgements either way.  I look at him today and say he looks good regardless how he got there. One thing I do know,, steroids alone didn't get him there.  Hard work and dedication is the real ingredient.  You have to hand it to those guys.  The hours they travel, the ring work, injuries etc and still find the time to train hard.  that is dedication to being the best at what you do.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2003)

I've seen guys on juice and you could never tell because they lack that sort of dedication.  they think Steroids are some magic pill or liquid and it's not.


----------



## Lightman009 (Feb 2, 2003)

Hmm. That's something to think about. But yeah, I do think Triple H is a true professional and is one the most extremely driven athletes, and I hate it that these athletes don't get the respect they deserve just because they are wrestlers.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2003)

The General public have no idea how much physical punishment those guys go through 3 to 4 times a week in those matches.  They think because it's fake (predetermined outcomes) that the moves, falls and hits they take are also entertainment but that is not the case.  Their bodies take alot of punishment.   Falling off of ladders onto the rubber mat outside the ring.  How is that fake?  I say if it's so fake then you try it!!  Hell most people cry if they do a belly flop in a pool. sheeit. those guys have my total respect.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2003)

What they do is very real, and I am sure very painful.

As far as getting respect, well wrestling is not seen as a true sport because it's not a contest, it's scripted and the outcome of every match is planned ahead of time.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2003)

That is true Prince thus the name "sports entertainment". They don't hide the fact anymore that it's scripted.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> What they do is very real, and I am sure very painful.
> 
> As far as getting respect, well wrestling is not seen as a true sport because it's not a contest, it's scripted and the outcome of every match is planned ahead of time.



They do deserve respect.  Maybe not the "sport" or "business" itself, but the athletes should be recognized as being very very good at what they do and people should understand that it is extremely difficult.  These  guys work their asses off!


----------



## gopro (Feb 3, 2003)

Ever see the show on MTV called Tough Enough about gys/gals trying to win WWE contracts? Looks very real in terms of hard ass work. I'm dying to try out for that show (its between that and American Idol...oh wait, I already am an American Idol...it says so just above my avatar!)


----------



## Freeman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Ever see the show on MTV called Tough Enough about gys/gals trying to win WWE contracts? Looks very real in terms of hard ass work. I'm dying to try out for that show (its between that and American Idol...oh wait, I already am an American Idol...it says so just above my avatar!)





Dude, GP, you're too old to tryout for those shows!


----------



## gopro (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> 
> 
> Dude, GP, you're too old to tryout for those shows!



Screw that! I'm ready for Tough Enough! I'll lie about my age. 

I'd go on Fear Factor, but I just can't eat that wierd freaking crap!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2003)

> I'd go on Fear Factor, but I just can't eat that wierd freaking crap!



That show is BS.
How can you be scared of doing the whole bike ride across 15 floor buildings and be scared knowing that you are attached to a bungy cord.

If I was in charge of the show they would do that shit with out the cords......Now lets see how bad you want that $ punk.  Whose scared now?

Eating bugs!!  That's not scary it is disgusting.  If I was in charge I would have them do stuff like wrestle with lions or bears.  That's when the fear factor really kicks in.

I can't waite, with all of these reality shows on TV now I see were it is going.  I predict that in about 10yrs we will have real gladiators like in roman times.  They will fight to death.  People will eat that stuff up.  It is totaly going that way.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> That show is BS.
> How can you be scared of doing the whole bike ride across 15 floor buildings and be scared knowing that you are attached to a bungy cord.
> 
> ...



We should just give people shotguns and tell them we'll give them $10,000 to put the end in their mouths and pull the trigger.  We could get rid of a lot of dipshits that way, and make a killing at the same time.  Get it, killing!??!?!   god, I crack myself up!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 3, 2003)

I say for the next survivor show, they drop them off on an island inhabited by cannibals, now there's a reality show


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2003)

> We should just give people shotguns and tell them we'll give them $10,000 to put the end in their mouths and pull the trigger. We could get rid of a lot of dipshits that way, and make a killing at the same time. Get it, killing!??!?!  god, I crack myself up!



Dude, that would suck.  I don't want to see someone take their own life.  Wouldn't you rather pay to see two guys fight to the death with swords?  Or fight against lions?  Or joust?  

I just want to see people fight to the death.  With a gun the fun is over to soon.

(I think I need to seek some psychiatric help.)


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Ever see the show on MTV called Tough Enough about gys/gals trying to win WWE contracts? Looks very real in terms of hard ass work. I'm dying to try out for that show (its between that and American Idol...oh wait, I already am an American Idol...it says so just above my avatar!)



Yea there ya go GP. We can go on Tuff e nuff together as a tag team.  your name can be "The Idol" and come on wearing sunglasses and a velvet sleevless robe with all little sparklies all over it.   I'll come on as the the "Idol Maker".  I'll rant on about how I built you into a bad azz wrecking machine.   I'll be wearing a suit with cutoff sleeves and carrying a solid metal clip board that I'll nail guys over the head with. 
 yea yea  that will be kewel...   Where do we sign???.


----------



## Lightman009 (Feb 3, 2003)

Just an update on Triple H, He is gonna be out for 3 weeks with a hematoma in his surgically repaired quad. Do any of you think that maybe he is so big that the muscles in his legs aren't strong enough to support him? Cause this is like the 4th injury he has had in his legs in less then a year it seems.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

No his legs are strong this you can tell just looking at them but,, he had a MAJOR major  quad tear I'm glad to see he is doing as well as he is after it.


----------



## gopro (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Yea there ya go GP. We can go on Tuff e nuff together as a tag team.  your name can be "The Idol" and come on wearing sunglasses and a velvet sleevless robe with all little sparklies all over it.   I'll come on as the the "Idol Maker".  I'll rant on about how I built you into a bad azz wrecking machine.   I'll be wearing a suit with cutoff sleeves and carrying a solid metal clip board that I'll nail guys over the head with.
> yea yea  that will be kewel...   Where do we sign???.



I love this!!!! Yeah, yeah, lets do this! Its on!


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2003)

Muscle tears must suck.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Muscle tears must suck.



Indeed...

...but, imagine tearing your "muscle"???!?!!!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2003)

There ya go boys,, just BACK OFF cause GP and I are goen into the Wrastling business.  We'll tear you all limb from limb just to get warmed up ya bunch of pencil necks.

(hey do I make a good heel???)  hehehehe


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2003)

Works for me!  You should try out, honestly...what the hell?  you never know


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2003)

We are.  GP and I are going into NYC on a Saturday night to the WWE building when they are airing their show.  Well go up on the stage and lay a beaten on the guest wrestler for the week.  they will HAVE to hire us then or it will make them look bad.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## gopro (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> We are.  GP and I are going into NYC on a Saturday night to the WWE building when they are airing their show.  Well go up on the stage and lay a beaten on the guest wrestler for the week.  they will HAVE to hire us then or it will make them look bad.



What should we call our tag team? Fire and Ice? Psycho and Sicko? Ton a Bricks!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 5, 2003)

How 'bout "dick and balls"?  or "franks and beans"?


----------



## Lightman009 (Feb 5, 2003)

FRANKS AND BEANS FRANKS AND BEANS!


----------



## sandwich (Feb 5, 2003)

ya cant spot train the bicept..imo...train heavy, good form and good negs...1-2 times a week, no more than 3 exc. persiverance and genetics will take over from there...


----------



## Freeman (Feb 5, 2003)

SANDWICH!!  Where the hell 'ya been!?


----------



## sandwich (Feb 5, 2003)

hey there....been here, not posting much...how you doin?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 5, 2003)

good, good.  how's the training coming?  any recent pics?


----------



## sandwich (Feb 5, 2003)

good to hear yer well....as for me well...im dealing with some stuff. havent been able to hit it hard for awhile...things seem to flare up easy these days. my age and stuff getting worn out i guess. no pics dude...ya want to be at yer best when ya take a pic, just dont feel that way now....


----------



## Freeman (Feb 5, 2003)

damn, that's a shame.  Hope all works out for ya...stay positive


----------



## sandwich (Feb 5, 2003)

tknx bud


----------



## Mudge (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> FRANKS AND BEANS FRANKS AND BEANS!




How did you get the beans, over the frank?


----------



## gopro (Feb 6, 2003)

Fire...are you reading what these clowns are calling us!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2003)

> What should we call our tag team? Fire and Ice? Psycho and Sicko? Ton a Bricks!!



How about small and smaller?

*even though p-funk is joking he still runs and hides*


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> SYNTHOL



Or what about propionate and equipoise site enjections?


----------



## cornfed (Feb 6, 2003)

neither work for site growth... best bet is a water based compound (winny or suspension), but suspension is the only 1 I really put money on for site growth.  Tried the prop and eq and they don't do it... or the eq woulda made my quads the monsters they aren't LOL


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 6, 2003)

Hum that's what Dave Valentino claims he uses so I thought it might be the same as Steiner.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 6, 2003)

Well, I don't know why he says that as both's esters are toodamn long to cause any site growth other than the pump of a cc(s) in a muscle or scar tissue.    EQ is active for over 2weeks


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)

Damn, cornfed, you know your shit don't ya?


----------



## gopro (Feb 7, 2003)

I still say synthol over site injections!


----------



## cornfed (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I still say synthol over site injections!


I concur.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Damn, cornfed, you know your shit don't ya?


It's a great subject to educate yourself on... very interesting


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

Cornfed I found this interesting, the article which I based my first reply on.  Click Here. 
So it doesn't surprise me D. Valentino is a lying sack o shit then.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 7, 2003)

He's such a dork


----------



## gopro (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> I concur.



Especially in Valentino's case!


----------



## Snatch518 (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 
> Okay here are some pics of Triple H during his younger years.
> All the stats that I could find listed him at 246lbs.  Looking at him now I know that he was definelty not 175-180lbs. (I forgot to take into consideration that he is one tall MF).
> ...


Here are some pictures of Triple H back in the day


----------



## Lightman009 (Feb 8, 2003)

One things for sure, he always had a massive chest.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 8, 2003)

I'd say frame, not really chest.


----------



## Lightman009 (Feb 8, 2003)

Look how full his chest is, but yeah his frame is good too.


----------



## sandwich (Feb 8, 2003)

drugs can do wonders.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Fire...are you reading what these clowns are calling us!


YEA I read it ALL GP,, Don't sweat the little people who wish they could be US.  Yea,, I'm talking to you FREEMAN      frank n beans my azz!!   GP and I are more like  Felet and Mignon.   GP,, I'm calling Mignon,, you have to be Filet cause I thought of our Wrastling names.


----------



## gopro (Feb 10, 2003)

Alright, I'll be mignon...but I get first pick of what chick will be our "manager."


----------



## firestorm (Feb 10, 2003)

You got it!!!!!  I know you will pick a real hottie.  Hey lets have 2 female managers.  We'll have them rub oil on us before every match in the middle of the ring.  Then we'll have them kiss our hands and leave the ring until the match is over.  Then they come back in the ring putting our silk robes back on us and kissing us madly.  Then we'll give our downed opponents one last fury of kicks and stomps before we leave the ring!!   GP this is sounding good.   We are going to rock bro!!!!


----------



## TheStuff (Feb 10, 2003)

Triple H has always been a model to me of what I can achieve if I push and keep to my goals.  Steriods or not, Triple H has an amazing body you have to give him that.  With Steiner, I believe that his body is just digusting.  His biceps are just disgusting, they don't even look real and to me, his muscles don't fit his body type.  With Triple H, it does.  Another guy from the wrestling buisness who I think looks amazing, is Chris "the crippler" Bonoit (sp)  He is short, but he a absolutly pumped, yet doesn't have the "wide" look.  I absolutly love his look, and that is my goal for my body.  I am going to be short for the rest of my life 5'9, but if I look like him, no ones going to try to mess with me, and I'd love to have that body.  

Overall, wrestlers go through a lot of pain and work to get where they are today.  I've also watched the seasons of tough enough, and I've always had respect for them being a HUGE wrestling fan when I was younger.  This just shows all the people out there who thinks this buisness is a joke that it isn't.  You have to be in amazing shape and coordination to do the moves and take the pain that they demand.  Yes, so the matches are pre-determined, but there are still things that would hurt.  Getting hit by a chair, falling off the top of a cage all the way to the announcment tables (mankind), top rope manuvours to the outside of the ring onto the entrance ramp.  These guys are amazing, no doubt about it.


----------



## gopro (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> You got it!!!!!  I know you will pick a real hottie.  Hey lets have 2 female managers.  We'll have them rub oil on us before every match in the middle of the ring.  Then we'll have them kiss our hands and leave the ring until the match is over.  Then they come back in the ring putting our silk robes back on us and kissing us madly.  Then we'll give our downed opponents one last fury of kicks and stomps before we leave the ring!!   GP this is sounding good.   We are going to rock bro!!!!



I have nothing to add...you said it all!!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 11, 2003)




----------

